# Any suggestions ?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am thinking about doing the ornament swap, but just can't come up with any ideas for homemade ornaments. Does anyone ahve any suggestions 

please?

hoggie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Yep, full of suggestions.

http://crafts.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Free_Christmas_Ornament_Patterns

adorable penguins 
http://www.craftelf.com/Craft_elf_holiday_Christmas_Penguin ornament.htm

snowmen
http://www.craftelf.com/Craft_elf_holiday_Christmas_Penguin ornament.htm

if you knit:
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/holxmas.htm

if you crochet:
http://crochet.about.com/od/christmas/a/ornament.htm

And you could probably do a search, but once, in a swap, I got the most hysterical reindeer ornament made of a baby bottle nipple. It is a real family favorite.

I've done the penguins for a swap and they're really cute and easy.

Get your creative thinking cap on and join that swap... I did!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Cute idea for burnt out lightbulbs if you got any.................
http://www.thefamilycorner.com/homegarden/crafts/lightbulb_snowman.shtml


.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh - thank you - lots of ideas there 

Does anyone know when the ornaments have to be posted by ?

hoggie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

No clue as to the date for sending them out. I don't even know when we're supposed to get the email with the name and address of our victim....er, recipient


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ah. date for sending out is dec. 1. (at least that's the suggested date...so the recipient can decorate with the ornament)

Hoggie, I'd treasure anything you sent  It's the "gift from a friend you've made on HT" that's the important thing. not how great it looks, or that it's a WOWOWOWOW!!! thing. A simple star cut from felt and hung on a hook would be enough 

I'm sure there will some who send out WOWOWOWOWWWW things (those crafty devils who make Martha Stewart look like a slouch). :shrug: And I'm sure there will be purchased ornaments. It's about the memory the ornament gives, not the ornament itself (my opinion of course)


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - got one. Now to try to get it done on time to send it out 

Thank you for the encouragement 

hoggie


----------

